# ISO bread pudding with lemon sauce



## Constance (Jan 14, 2006)

We went to our friend's funeral yesterday, and then back to the house afterward. A neighbor's wife had brought a bread pudding with lemon sauce that was out of this world. I wonder if any of you have a recipe for something like that? The B.P. was seasoned with cinnamon, and fairly fine in texture. The sauce was pretty thin, which allowed it to soak in, instead of sitting on top.


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 14, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> We went to our friend's funeral yesterday, and then back to the house afterward. A neighbor's wife had brought a bread pudding with lemon sauce that was out of this world. I wonder if any of you have a recipe for something like that? The B.P. was seasoned with cinnamon, and fairly fine in texture. The sauce was pretty thin, which allowed it to soak in, instead of sitting on top.


 
Constance - this is a lemon sauce that I use on steamed puddings and on a rich chocolate cake etc.

1 large egg, beaten
225g sugar
juice and zest of 2 Lemons
15g butter

Beat the egg, sugar, lemon zest and juice together until smooth. Cook over a very gently heat until the mixture starts to thicken. Add thebutter and stir continuously until it melts and the sauce thickens.

I'm also not sure about what Americans mean by bread pudding.  We have bread pudding, which is a slightly stodgy (but nonetheless GORGEOUS!) dish, but bread and butter pudding is not stodgy and made with an egg custard.


----------



## Constance (Jan 14, 2006)

Ish, I think this is more like the Bread & Butter Pudding. Your lemon sauce looks like a distinct possibility. 
By the way, I never thought about putting it on chocolate cake, but that sounds very good. 
Daisy, your dessert sounds yummy! Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## jkath (Jan 14, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> By the way, I never thought about putting it on chocolate cake, but that sounds very good.


 
Lemon and Chocolate are always good friends!

*Constance, if you end up getting the recipe directly from the woman who brought it, could you post it?


----------



## Constance (Jan 14, 2006)

I sure will if I do. She didn't come to the wake, and I've never met her. Right now my friend is too upset to talk about it, so I don't know. Maybe later.


----------

